# Stupid BFD question - the in/out button



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay, I got my 1124D BFD working but I have one question. What is the in/out button used for? I followed the guide to make it blink for setting the input level but what does hitting it once do?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

LED Blinking is filters off and VU monitoring input level.
LED Off is filters off and VU monitoring output level.
LED On is filters on and VU monitoring output level.

brucek


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Good deal (and explains some things).

Told you it was a stupid question!


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thankyou brucek


----------

